# What years were considered the best to you?



## Violator Rose

1995-2004. Before social networking and smartphones, we had 90's Nick, N64, Pokemon.....what can I say? Those years were da bomb!


----------



## RandomNote

Powerhouse said:


> All are the same to me, a constant flux between good and bad. Well, I know that they years before was affected by the Gulf War and Asian crisis, so it might have been worst than the time after I was born.


I meant more for you in this case, like your personal life time. You know the theme of this thread.....or at least i think its the theme. Since ya said "none" then what about the years before you existed, if your current existence has been bad then the time before you existed must of been great cause since you didn't exist you didn't have any problems or worries. Is what i was going for, its basically what my answer means.

I wonder if i worded this right? Either way kitty face!:kitteh:


----------



## Aquamarine

RandomNote said:


> I meant more for you in this case, like your personal life time. You know the theme of this thread.....or at least i think its the theme. Since ya said "none" then what about the years before you existed, if your current existence has been bad then the time before you existed must of been great cause since you didn't exist you didn't have any problems or worries. Is what i was going for, its basically what my answer means.
> 
> I wonder if i worded this right? Either way kitty face!:kitteh:


Ah, I see what you mean now! :laughing: Not that my current existence is completely bad, but all of the years I've lived through are the same to me; a constant flux between good and bad.

It's ok, just took me a while to get what you were saying.

Kitty face! :kitteh:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

For me... personally...

1965... the year of massive quantities of snow... school was closed for a week and my older sisters skiied to the grocery store. That same school year, there was a huge blackout that affected the entire northeastern part of the United States. It was a great excuse for not doing homework and my little sister and I got to play with flashlights. Adults enjoyed the blackout, too... and nine months later... lol...
1987... I spent two months learning Spanish in Guatemala... it was so beautiful and I absorbed Spanish. The food was delicious, the other students were sweet, and the teachers were kind and patient. I lived with a Guatemalan family and a few other language students, and they all made me feel at home.
2008... I was grateful to be alive, having survived a terrible pneumonia attack at the end of 2007. I got the opportunity to join a group that was walking from Chicago to Saint Paul, Minnesota. It was called the "Witness Against War Walk." It took all summer, and we walked about 500 miles. We stayed with a lot of different host families along the way and made many friends. It was a fantastic experience.
2011... I went to Ecuador to work on my Spanish and to do volunteer work at an organic reforestation project. Ecuador was beautiful... but I have never fallen in love with any place with the same passion that I felt for Guatemala. Still... it was a great nine weeks...
Can't think of any others, offhand...


----------



## Codera

2008 was the best for me, so many great, fun memories with my best friends in school and summer vacation that year was by far the best. It was just before I really caught on with Facebook and the like (I made one in 2009) which were really taking off that year. I have almost nothing but good memories from that year in particular. This year 2013 has actually been one of the most challenging and stressful I've ever trudged through to be honest. There were good memories and fun times this year, but they've been almost greatly outnumbered by moments where I have been pushed physically, mentally, and emotionally (perhaps even spiritually as well).


----------



## honoshikun

I would say the early-to-mid 2000s were the best years for me. I was a child/preteen then. Things got better around 2010, 2011 was an awesome year, halfway through 2012 things got crappy though, and right now it's just a mixed bag.


----------



## Alaya

1998-2003,2005-2008. Have so many fond memories of those times


----------



## PowerShell

Hopefully the future...


----------



## Sporadic Aura

for me personally...

2011 - This whole year was an adventure.. went to South Africa in the spring, came back and had an extremely fun summer and then headed to college in the fall.

2008 - Much improved from 2007 which was crap. Also had my first real girlfriend..

2013 - Transition type of year.. not as exciting as 2011 or 2008 (or a few other years)..but I feel like I'm setting the table to have an epic 2014.... I've also gone through much more personal growth this year than any year in a long time.


----------



## Thalassa

In what regard? In terms of my own life satisfaction I would say my childhood before middle school, and being in my thirties. I find that the transition years of adolescence and earliest adulthood fraught with too much internal chaos and difficult growth and social hierarchy lessons, I would not repeat them, not even to look twenty one, I would be just fine with looking thirty two forever, I don't need my teenaged face.

In terms of the world, I think some bad things happened in the eighties to make the world more corporatized, so I tend to think the way I remember the early eighties as a small child in a small town, still basking in the slow fading glow of the seventies because time goes at a different speed there, is preferable and probably shapes my desire to live in a place like northern California since west Virginia is realistically too backward for me, and for all of my curiosity about major cities, I prefer a more natural and less corporate consumer existence. Of course part of it is mythological, because realistically part of what I like in my childhood were popular music and television.

I used to romanticize the early twentieth century because there was less ugly commercial development, but from an environmental standpoint I have learned in my studies that many things were worse then because of the industrial revolution and robber barons, air and water quality has improved dramatically in some areas and animals brought back from the brink of extinction in more recent years, because of environmental law enforcement beginning in the sixties and seventies, and technology from the past twenty or thirty years.

Honestly when you go back you also lose some of the social progress that exists currently, so overall I am not for sure I want to go back to any era to stay, maybe to visit.


----------



## JTHearts

2013 was the best year of my life by far, all because of 3 people.

Next best would probably be 2003, I remember that year very fondly.

2014 might be even better, I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Tad Cooper

I barely remember this morning in the order it happened, let alone my life....


----------



## lr77

As for my personal experiences, the last 3-4 years have been the best, because I'm healthier, more at peace, and more settled than I've ever been. In terms of culture, politics, and overall atmosphere, I'd say roughly 1992 to 2000. (Clinton Administration? Coincidence....I think....) I'm from the 90s and that time period just seems "right" to me.


----------



## hkq999

I like 2007 to 2012 in a personal sense. But in a cultural sense I'd say 1999 to 2004 looked pretty cool.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

My best years are yet to come...


----------



## laura palmer

I am only 18, but grade seven was pretty chill, I still thought my ex psycho BFF was the best person ever, and I was a jolly weeaboo unaware of my fuglyness.


----------



## QueenOfCats

2006-2009


----------



## AliceKettle

I was born in 1995, so I didn't really become a part of the world until I was 5 years old. 
As for my best years, I'm not quite sure yet. They are still to come, I suppose.


----------



## vinylvanilla

The 1920s. After that it's all crap.


----------



## INTJellectual

1991-2000, my childhood and high school years, and it was Disney's golden age that I so love.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

2010. Life started to get more upbeat for me. The years after that? Nope.


----------



## jcal

'78-'93 

During that time...

Graduated from college ('78) 
Got married ('78) 
Bought first house ('79) 
Disco finally died ('80) 
Son was born ('83) 
Daughter was born ('86) 
Cold War ended ('91) _This was actually a huge relief for me, having grown up with it as a constant, fearful backdrop during the '60s, '70s and '80s. Lived through regular civil defense drills, neighbors building bomb shelters in their yards, even having to do bombing drills in the 2nd grade during the Cuban Missile Crisis (as if crawling under our little wooden desks would have actually done anything if the bombs had ever come). _ 
Great job that I enjoyed, w/ rapid rise in position and salary ('78-'93) 
Great extended family and friends to share the experiences with ('78-'93)
 Things started going downhill in '93 (major, traumatic family relocation away from friends & extended family due to job) followed by loss of that job due to corporate merger in '95. Things were never quite the same after that.


----------



## Vice

2008. Got high and drunk for the first time. Went to France and Nigeria, Olympics, fucked that year up in high school but didn't care. I was 14-15 that year and completely happy.


----------



## jamaix

*Best years*

1984 got married (I was 20)

1989 my husband and I bought our first home

1992 our daughter was born

1995 our son was born

2010 My husbands 5th year to be cancer free. Doctor finally released him.

2014 My husband received a nice job promotion

Currently, I really don't have a lot to complain about. I sometimes wish I could turn back the clock and relive a few of these years. I miss having my kids at home. Still trying to adjust to being empty nesters.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa

Is it weird that I don't have any "best" years? I can't distinguish which ones precisely I would consider "best". I always feel like my best years are ahead of me.


----------



## Lexicon Devil

TheProphetLaLa said:


> Is it weird that I don't have any "best" years? I can't distinguish which ones precisely I would consider "best". I always feel like my best years are ahead of me.


Oh, they are you sweet beautiful thing.


----------



## General Lee Awesome

the years with Christmas in it, and other holidays.


----------



## Lunaena

2002 - 2008.

*2002* - I was 6 years old. I started school. Life was an adventure. Everything was great, new and exciting. However, I tried to make friends, but I always ended up alone most of the time.

From age 7-9; mostly alone, and tried to make friends. Spent most of my time drawing and reading.

Age 10; started wondering if I liked girls as much (or more) as boys. I feel like this year was the year I slowly became "aware" of myself more than I had been before. More aware of life and how I felt and thought about most things, not only feeling and thinking about things, but being _aware_ of that I felt and thought.

Age 11, in 2008, I became more alone than usual, but I was still quite happy.

When I turned 12, I started feeling depressed and that's when the most hateful years of my so far quite short life began. I wouldn't say my life has been worse than any other's lives though. But from childhood to age 11 was the best years of my life.


----------



## universojourn

Age 7-10. Definitely in my prime. I was a funny, bright, happy kid.

Age 11-17. Struggled a lot with loneliness, eating habits, drugs, lack of sleep, grade progressively got worse.. (depression)

Now I'm 18. Feeling great! In the past year I've made tons of progress.


----------



## lucia4

My whole life has sucked up until recently.

But in terms of culture I'd say the 80s/90s.

Age 1-12. Can't remember.

Age 12-18. Loner, bored.

Age 18-23. Alcoholic, drug abuse, depressed, hyperactive, self-destructive, self-reflective.

Age 24. Recovering slowly.


----------



## netfences

Lots of good and bad times but to define them in periods is hard to do. Then kind of all blend together in a stream.


----------



## mqg96

Going by memories, definitely the 1999-2006 period for me.


----------



## ENTJess

I'd say 1996-2005. Those were the cool years of my childhood and teenage years imo.


----------



## gmaslin

netfences said:


> Lots of good and bad times but to define them in periods is hard to do. They kind of all blend together in a stream.


+1
This is definitely true for me. I don't even know how I got to be this old. Time moves too fluidly to notice.


----------



## Archie Gould

2009, the current year is fine, but I don't really consider it the best year, just more on self-discovery. Because I have some aims which is complete in my life.In terms of my life, I would say From the year when I first started having enough conscious memories. In the start year I thought and I checked last year in my life.


----------



## ZeldaFan20

I would say my childhood years(1999-2006) and my late teens(2013 & 2014) were the best years of my life. 

My tween and early teen years(2007-2012) were sort of half and half as I was going through middle and high school and going through puberty. I started getting into teenage trends like MySpace, Facebook and Aim and I started to have a fashion statemtent around in 2008. However they were pretty dark because I was bullied a lot and I switched schools a few times so I never felt like I belonged anywhere. 

However my most beloved year probably has to be 2006. It was the year I turned 10, when i was in 4th grade, when my aunt got married, when I moved out of New York city and moved to the quiet suburbs of New Jersey, when I had my last good memories with the kids I grew up with in elementary school before embarking on a new journey with new friends in a new state! 

It was sort of bitter sweet because I was leaving my childhood friends to meet new people but looking back I have a lot of nostalgia for this year because of those reasons

It was the year I finally stood up to bullies and started to take pride in myself, when I had no responsibilities but just playing outside with my friends and playing my Playstationn 2, but most importantly it was the last year or the peak of my childhood, aka when I felt like I still had my childhood innocence. 

So 2006 will always be one of my most cherished and beloved years in my life


----------



## blood roots

94-96. When I couldn't remember shit. Amen.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

In 2013, things started to fall apart. 

But 2012 was heavenly. I guess I must have had too much of a good time there, fate had to make up for it. I also really loved much of 2007 and 2008. Also 1996 was probably pretty carefree.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

I would say 2002-2009. They were heavenly to experience with, during my childhood.


----------



## eternaleon

Overall I had a good childhood, so 2002/2004-2009 definitely, especially the latter half (2007-2008-2009).
2009 and 2012 were the best years of my life. 

But then it all went downhill in 2010. I consider it the worst year of my life so far, and 2013 sucked too.


----------



## BlueLeaves95

Personally, let's see:

*Childhood years from when I can remember on: 1999-2007. Overall a good time with many nice nostalgic memories. Good shows, good movies, good toys, good books. Nice memories playing outside with old friends...*

Then 2007-2010 pretty much sucked, it was a bad time, I was in middle school and experienced bullying. First year of HS wasn't great either. 

2011-2013: Much better again, people at HS became more mature overall at least compared to before, and by this time I didn't care as much and was able to just focus on my close group of friends and academics finishing school...

*Summer 2013- summer 2014 academic year: Graduating high school and first year of college, so many new friends and great new experiences, one of the best recent years so far.*

Fall 2014-now: Meh...experienced a bad relationship and breakup, illness in the family and a close friend dropping out of college also the courses weren't so great. However still ok overall, this summer has been nice. 

Fall 2015 on: who knows? Seems fine and improving so far though... :happy:


----------



## Carpentet810

Any year before my Death.


----------



## Lerena

My best years were at ages 15, 16, 17, and 18. Also, 22 and 23. These years were 2007-2010, 2014, and 2015. This year is one of the best years I've ever had. In fact, we could arguably say it's my best year overall. 

No explanations in this thread. I've been having a difficult time spending my youth wisely.


----------



## Riven

Best years were probably between 1997-2004, then 2006, then 2008 and 2009, which got less and less exciting. Around 2010-2014 sucked, because of secondary.


----------



## Amy

1999-2009. Since 2010, I feel that I can't understand the world at all, people and things 
I feel lonely, and I'm introverting too much to discover what happened to me since 2010 and sometimes I think if everything I know isn't right.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Karla said:


> 1999-2009. Since 2010, I feel that I can't understand the world at all, people and things
> I feel lonely, and I'm introverting too much to discover what happened to me since 2010 and sometimes I think if everything I know isn't right.


I feel the same thing, since I really don't like this decade's pop culture. Everything about it just seems obnoxious to me.


----------



## Riven

Karla said:


> 1999-2009. Since 2010, I feel that I can't understand the world at all, people and things


I don't know why, but it's been the inverse for me. I couldn't understand much of the 2000s, but I kinda liked it (or in hindsight, much prefer it to now), but I know there's a lot of crap happening in the 2010s.

One thing I don't understand is why people like quiffs and things to look and feel like stuff that you'd normally see from a fifties American diner, house, commercial, film etc. I also don't understand the allure of joining IS.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

2002-2004. I had this awesome teacher who decided I didn't have to do work because I was mentally challenged, so I got to draw all day in class.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> 2002-2004. I had this awesome teacher who decided I didn't have to do work because I was mentally challenged, so I got to draw all day in class.


Wait, you got a teacher who realized that you were mentally challenged? I know this may seem offensive to you (maybe IDK) but how did you get into general ed?


----------



## NewYorkEagle

wixness said:


> I don't know why, but it's been the inverse for me. I couldn't understand much of the 2000s, but I kinda liked it (or in hindsight, much prefer it to now), but I know there's a lot of crap happening in the 2010s.
> 
> One thing I don't understand is why people like quiffs and things to look and feel like stuff that you'd normally see from a fifties American diner, house, commercial, film etc. I also don't understand the allure of joining IS.


If you really didn't understand 2000s pop culture, then why couldn't you just research about it? I'm a 2000s kid and I understood pop culture from the decade, especially when I thought that every teen back then used Myspace.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Wait, you got a teacher who realized that you were mentally challenged? I know this may seem offensive to you (maybe IDK) but how did you get into general ed?


I'm really in between. Like, I'm just smart enough to know that I'm not normal. I'm at the very point where it's the most depressing.


----------



## Riven

PurpleEagle99 said:


> If you really didn't understand 2000s pop culture, then why couldn't you just research about it? I'm a 2000s kid and I understood pop culture from the decade, especially when I thought that every teen back then used Myspace.


There's things that get taken down from the web that I loved from there (e.g. a YT video from 2008 called GWEN AND KEVIN TRIBUTE, which had Avril Lavigne's "I'm With You" in it); people back then had either no Internet or awful internet compared to today which wouldn't have been a reliable source of especially multimedia information for some people and even trying to find out about this decade with available resources would be painful for me simply because I was too young (and wasted all my free time from being young on being engaged with a rather narrow set of interests because I probably was more retarded than I am nowadays, although still am) to feel part of it.

Looking around, I feel like I've missed out on emo hair (or long hair for guys that doesn't look half-assed like the man bun or like a fad like what Styles is wearing) being in (because since no one really likes it, I suspect those who still wear it could have it cut and anyone else that doesn't might be LGBT or something because they're naturally nonconformist, although things are changing e.g. some of the shills on YT); I've missed out on MySpace's old days (Tumblr's kinda filled this gap, but it's a lot more simpler and people's stupid tastes don't make it like MySpace now); I've missed out on Yahoo! Avatars (there's no equivalent to that anymore these days sadly); I've missed out on the best phones of the 2000s that weren't iPhones (that weren't locked down and missing in features like all iPhones, and being able to accessorise them with awesome stuff that you otherwise can't do with today's smartphones because they're too damn big and lack places where you can even put phone charms and straps on); I've missed out on androgynous fashion; I've outgrown (and spoiled, with sweat, thus making them irreversibly smelly) all my clothes which were all nice and thick and comfy; I've missed out on the best PS2 games, I could go on.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I'm really in between. Like, I'm just smart enough to know that I'm not normal. I'm at the very point where it's the most depressing.


I'm sorry if you think that way. I have autism and when I was 12/13, I thought being autistic was actually being intellectually challenged, because most of them had poor social skills and awkward eye contact. Then I learned that being high-functioning autistic is okay and that I have a great life with a loving family. I don't know what kind of intellectual disability/disorder you have, but I think you should be okay with it. Don't listen to anybody who would discriminate you because of your disability, since it would probably make you upset over it.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PurpleEagle99 said:


> I'm sorry if you think that way. I have autism and when I was 12/13, I thought being autistic was actually being intellectually challenged, because most of them had poor social skills and awkward eye contact. Then I learned that being high-functioning autistic is okay and that I have a great life with a loving family. I don't know what kind of intellectual disability/disorder you have, but I think you should be okay with it. Don't listen to anybody who would discriminate you because of your disability, since it would probably make you upset over it.


I have aspergers, which is considered by most people to be high-functioning autism, and most of the people who discriminate against me don't even know I have it. In fact, some of them also have it. People just think I'm annoying.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> I have aspergers, which is considered by most people to be high-functioning autism, and most of the people who discriminate against me don't even know I have it. In fact, some of them also have it. People just think I'm annoying.


Since when was having Aspergers somehow related from being mentally challenged?


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PurpleEagle99 said:


> Since when was having Aspergers somehow related from being mentally challenged?


People call me stupid every day because even though I'm statistically a genius, I don't have common sense.


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> People call me stupid every day because even though I'm statistically a genius, I don't have common sense.


You must have lived in an area, where people didn't know that much about autism back then. I get you, even though I was never discriminated over my autism in a serious manner.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

PurpleEagle99 said:


> You must have lived in an area, where people didn't know that much about autism back then. I get you, even though I was never discriminated over my autism in a serious manner.


Well, I guess it's because I refused to do work in 4th grade and my teacher agreed to make me not have to do work because she saw that I already knew an amazing amount of things about certain topics like prehistoric animals.


----------



## INTPepe

The year I was born to the year I realized most people are assholes 1999-2006


----------



## NewYorkEagle

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Well, I guess it's because I refused to do work in 4th grade and my teacher agreed to make me not have to do work because she saw that I already knew an amazing amount of things about certain topics like prehistoric animals.


But, wouldn't that be worrying for your school, since you probably needed to do the work in order to go to the next grade?


----------



## 7teen4ever

TwilightPrince16 said:


> 13.772 Billion B.C. to 2018.


you are old as universe and too old to live on this planet.


----------



## EdmondDantes02

1992-1999, was the best years


----------

